# Alaskan Cruise Questions



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My beautiful wife has let me go to Alaska fishing a couple of times, so this month being our anniversary I am taking her on a cruise doing the inside passage.

Questions are; has anyone gone? And if so, any "would haves, should haves, wished I wouldn't have? Just any pointers for the first timer.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't been on an Alaskan cruise, but I've been to Juneau twice. If I was going on an Alaskan cruise, I would take the helicopter tour out of Juneau that takes you up on top of the Mendenhall Glacier and drops you off for a while. We did that while we were there and it was pretty amazing! I'm jealous! You should have a blast!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fleece jacket to wear on deck as you watch the Alaskan scenery is a must. It is summer, but temps will be cool on the deck. Take your binoculars to you can better see the amazing critters on/around the shorelines as you go along. Lots to see. Ketchikan is a typical cruise port town - the same shops you'll find in any cruise port, be it Alaska, or the Bahamas. There are some great local eateries in Ketchikan though that are worth checking out in the old downtown area. You can do fishing excursions out of the port towns if you want. Lots of touristy stuff in the port towns though - not necessarily a bad thing but take it for what it is.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, like I said my wife has let me go fishing there twice now so I owe her, no fishing but we have booked excursions, we also have a room with a balcony starboard side for the trip up. I would love the helicopter ride, I would go any chance I got or the bush planes, but I have been on the bush planes several times now and she just wants the ground tours and the whale watching. Also the White Pass Train ride tour.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just did this two years ago , it was great. The Ketchikan fishing was a bit of a bust, but cool seeing the area and Eagles a few feet overhead. I wouldn't waste the money on the fancy room as you wont spend much time there, spend it on an excursion. The planes looked really cool. We rented a car from Skagway into the YT to Emerald Lake, pretty cool or you can take the slow loud train towards there. we just did the little tour bus to Mendenhall pretty neat too. Binocs for sure. Get a good seat for the fjords to see teh seals and such.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I just did this two years ago , it was great. The Ketchikan fishing was a bit of a bust, but cool seeing the area and Eagles a few feet overhead. I wouldn't waste the money on the fancy room as you wont spend much time there, spend it on an excursion. The planes looked really cool. We rented a car from Skagway into the YT to Emerald Lake, pretty cool or you can take the slow loud train towards there. we just did the little tour bus to Mendenhall pretty neat too. Binocs for sure. Get a good seat for the fjords to see teh seals and such.


Yeah, the room was a hard decision but I looked up the cruise forums and most recommended the balcony for the Alaskan cruise so I paid the extra money for that. We have an excursion planned for every stop and they say it is cheaper to do it on your own but I did it through the cruise line just for convenience, it's my first time so I didn't want to have any issues with timing.

When I went fishing there on the Kenai I have taken 3 flyouts to fishing spots and the bush plane flights were great, taking off and landing on lakes and rivers was awesome.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you'll use the balcony on an Alaska cruise for sure. Don't book your excursions through the cruise company, do it locally and you'll save a lot of money by not paying the middle man. Everyone in those towns caters to the cruise ships and knows their schedules.

Whale watching is awesome and should be a for sure thing for humpbacks at least. The glaciers are cool. Float plane and helicopter rides are amazing up there if you can spare the cash. Eat some seafood!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

We did this same cruise in 2012. Was a blast, agreed with what has been said. I wish we would have spend a few extra dollars and went on one of the float planes especially one that had a salmon bake or crab fest.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, it is getting close and I know I could have saved money on the excursions doing them myself, but you pay for time and convenience, I will know more next time. I appreciate the comments. 

My wife is excited and I think I am going to spend almost as much on her clothes as I do on the cruise I took her to Cabela's the other day to get some layered type clothing and rain gear, I had about $1000.00 worth of Cabela's points and I spent over $500 on just her clothes At least I can look at it as not really costing me anything.s:-?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Where are you starting your cruise from? One thing by booking your excursions through the ship if you don't make it back in time they will wait, if you book by yourself the ship don't know and they say they will not wait. One great cruise to be going on. We enjoyed it all, one excursion we did and didn't cost a lot was going to the lumber jack show. You will have a great time enjoy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> *Where are you starting your cruise from*? One thing by booking your excursions through the ship if you don't make it back in time they will wait, if you book by yourself the ship don't know and they say they will not wait. One great cruise to be going on. We enjoyed it all, one excursion we did and didn't cost a lot was going to the lumber jack show. You will have a great time enjoy.


Seattle, stopping in Ketchikan, Juneau, Skagway and Victoria BC.


----------

